# Whiny 😫 vizslador



## C hudson (Nov 12, 2020)

Hi
First post
I have a 2.5,yr old vizsla Labrador
His whining is out of control
I try to ignore.....
On an evening after he’s been walked and mentally stimulated he whines when tired
Just sits and whines at us on the sofa
I sometimes think he’s trying to tell us to go up to bed
As soon as we do go up he lies down quietly and goes to bed until 7 am next morning!
I do sit and reward him for lying quietly on his mat
Thanks for your advice x
He’s been neutered at 19 months 
He aggressively knaws on his chews on an evening and has a hump of his bed !


----------



## PinDave (Jul 1, 2020)

If he’s anything like Maui, when he’s whining, he wants up on you.


----------



## ew1600 (Jan 29, 2009)

Boy, if you find a solution, please let me know. My 14yr old has done this since he was a pup & I have NEVER been able to break it.


----------

